# I can fix the rockets problems;the other 2 threads by catandkennysuck



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

*I can fix the rockets problems.*

Hello my first post.
First off,you do realize the rockets could have drafted Richard Jefferson,Gerald Wallace,Gilbert Arenas,Terence Morris all in the same draft in 2001? To bad Rudy lost that one. Just so you know,Gilbert is better than Moochie,Wallace better than the small forward Morris and Rice,and Jefferson better than Cat.Now ,on to the future......Rules to get the ring for the rox....


BEEZ I know what youre talking about now btw about why Griffin isnt being used properly.

1.Dont ever trade Ming or Francis.No matter how tempting the trade,not even for Shaq.Unless Kobe is involved for Steve or Lebron or tmac,but that isnt going to happen.

2.the rest of the club is not safe. I dont care if ming and moochie are best friends,moochie sucks. If you "love" cuttino or moochie,or cato ,then you must not want a ring,unless your just stupid.

3.lets go player by player to show you why the rest of the team will not win the ring.

Kenny Thomas:If you think a 6'7 power forward that cant shoot from the outside is a good fit for ming,then you my friend are riding kennys nutsack literally.

Cuttino: All you have to do is count how many times a game he tries to shoot over two defenders when Griffin is wide open.

Cato:butterfingers. nuff said. High contract,could be a keeper unless a package for Mike Miller rolls along.He actually is the best role player other than Griffin.I rank him higher than Cuttino or Kenny.

moochie: if you think a 5'11 pg that cant play defense or hit free throws,or pass to a wide open eddie,then your also riding his nutsack.

hawkins:cant make a shot if you put a gun to his head,ive seen better shooters at ymca

Taylor:high contract,if he count beat out kenny then that must mean he sucks reeeaaaaaalll bad.

Nachbar:6'10,great passer,no isos,team player,best shooter when given minutes,to bad rudy uses him for a cheerleader instead of playing.Actually,rudy knows Kenny will whine like a little *****,so rudy benches players who he thinks wont ***** as much.

Morris: good player,great stroke,will become that great player on another team and have rudy riding his nutsack

rice: old,slow,no defense

griffin:awsome,yet,rudy and steve and cat and moochie dont know how to run a pick and roll so eddie remains wide open under the basket with no pass to him

Conclusion,keep eddie/ming/francis. Trade the entire team for role players that play defense,run and hit threes. Spreewell,Odom,Brian grant,brent barry,you know what Im talking about.

You guys do know we could win the title this year dont you? You do know the clippers want cuttino for odom. You do know the knicks want cato and change for spreewell,and miami wants rice and kenny for Grant.

You do know our lineup could be : francis/spree/odom/grant.griffin/ming dont you? But the problem is this.

Rudy likes to ride sacks. He falls in love with his players and becomes emotional. Thats why he OVERPAYS for players like moochie/matt maloney/taylor/cato because he wants to make them happy.

So what you got is 5 rockets that are over paid and happy,while 5 millions houstonians think they suck.

You know Im right,just admit it.

Until rudy is gone for a coach is serious instead of emotional,we will never see ming/francis get a ring. Case closed.Period. End of discussion. Your replies should just be simple "i agree" and thats it,since iM right.

Griffin will leave in 2 years,ming is gone in 3. Francis will continue with headaches forever,cuttino doesnt know how to pass(thats why he turns it over when he does try)(and thats why he is a ball hog)

Kenny is playing for a contract,now you know why Kenny does his jab-step jab-step jab-step iso over and over again even though ming and griffin are wide open.

Rudy can stay,as long as cuttino and kenny are packaged for something. Odom is 5 years younger than cuttino,even if he sits out another year,id still rather have him.

Obviously kenny and taylor will not get it done. You can argue this forever,but havent you ever wondered my next statement>

"thats good defense,you cant play better defense than that,it was a lucky shoot by memphis"?

Thats because even if kenny is right up into gasols face,he still is 6 inches shorter so gasol uses and abuses him.

Thats because even if cuttino is right up into persons face,he still is 5 inches shorter than person and so person cans threes right in cuttinos mug.

You know Im right.Im not a troll.Im right.Better listen to me if you ever want a ring.

Adn dont get me started about moochie. Mooch is a cuttino but 4 inches shorter,you know how I feel about cat,so imagine how much i hate mooch

Im starting to blame francis.Not because of play,but because francisis letting his friendship with cat get in the way of any trades of cat for odom.Thats why Ive lost respect for steve even if he scores 50. 

Ive lost respect for ming to.Ming said he likes mooch and kenny.Any player thats says they like mooch and kenny has his head up his *** and is dumb as dirt.But he plays good,and smart,yet for some reason he likes the crappy players on this team.


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: I can fix the rockets problems.*



> Originally posted by <b>catandkennysuck</b>
> 
> I've lost respect for ming to.Ming said he likes mooch and kenny.Any player thats says they like mooch and kenny has his head up his *** and is dumb as dirt.


OH MY GOD. That is the most retarded thing I have ever heard of.

Reporter: "What do you think of Mooch and Kenny?"
Yao Ming: "They suck."

Is that what you want that rookie to say? LOL.

btw: i've nothing against the rest of your post (your trade proposals are pretty sensible, etc) except the last paragraph, whereby you showed a serious lack of understanding for the word "like"


----------



## zhaozhilong (Nov 26, 2002)

Good example cas. Straight to the point. That mock response from Yao was so blunt. I nearly laughed MAO.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*catandkennysuck*

This is the best article I have ever read in the board. We are very similar. I totally agree with you.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I agree with about all of the the post, the Rockets need to makes some deals if they want to win a ring, I however feel that they can still contend for one even with the team they have now though.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I agree with some of your points but there really is no need to be so vulgar about it. The Rockets are still playing ok but would definitely need some change in order to improve. 

As for the Yao Ming comment, there is nothing wrong with him saying he likes his teammates. The shows that he is getting along with them. It would be bad if he were to rip on them in anyway, seeing as this is his first year in the NBA. He never said they are great players or anything like that. If he did then that would be different.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

*I was wrong,sorry.*

I cant believe I said STeve and Griffin are untouchables. Right.

Steve is a dime a dozen. Do you want me to prove it? >

nash
bibby
bobby jackson
iverson
mason
payton
kobe
tmac
lebron
marbury
andre miller
wagner
jwill
arenas
tony parker
kidd
davis


I could go on and on...You get my point.Im not saying all the above players are better,just in the *same* class as Steve.But his defense is definately the worst amung this group. Whats the point of having a cross over,if you yourself get crossed over because of bad defense. Basically,steve makes a highlight film,but his opponent just calmly comes right back and uses fundamentals to beat steve.

Steve is not a 'rare" player. Certainly not the best ever pg like rudy seems to insist when he drafted steve.

Ming is good,Ill give us that atleast.Probably the second best center.But hes all the rocket have.If you think the rockets wont clean house within 4 years,then your in denial.

First to go,will be taylor/thomas/moochie,then maybe griffin,then cato,then cat,and last steve.

Well,since everyone here and on clutchcity calls me stupid,Ill call you guys stupid right back. But atleast I have facts to back it up,like tonight when the clippers destoryed the rockets.

jaric looked better than cat

miller looked better than steve

brand is better than grif/thomas/taylor combined(i know taylor didnt play though)

odom will be better than rice

the only one rox win is center,(and barely might i add)

and rudy was outcoach(what else is new)

If the clippers let miller or odom walk,Id trade steve for miller+odom in a heart beat.

I still cant get over what happened last year on clutchcity. Months before may19,rocket fans wanted to draft dunleavy #1. (and if ming didnt come through,we would have) but I told EVERYONE that mike sucked,and I was called a semi racist because I was bashing dunleavy calling him slow. Obviously I was right,mike is slow,and yet i was accused of calling dunleavy slow because hes white. See,once again I proved I know more than even the posters with 11,000 posts there. I suggested amare stoudimire,and lets just say I was banned for saying amare could kick dunleavys a*s.

Its time stamped to prove it. I said we should trade griffin+kenny for any pick top 8 for amare.And yep you guessed it,I was banned again for trying to tell rudy how to run things. Lets just I was right(as always) and rudy was wrong to think grif is better.

And no,you cant use that cop out "hindsight 20/20". I get paid nothing to scout talent and my time stamped posts there prove I know the truth. rudy gets paid 4 million a year to scout and he makes mistakes over and over and over and calmly gets forgiven because fans excuse him by saying "oh its ok rudy,hindsight 20/20"

to summerize,just say goodbye to ming and be done with it.

ps: Im atleast happy about the fact fans dont show up for games. maybe the low attendence will turn on a light bulb in rudys head that things arent going right.


and no,you cant say "oh,but rudy drafted ming,see rudys smart". Wrong,every gm (including west) wanted ming #1. Its a no brainer. AS far as Im concerned,rudy has yet to "surprise" me by outsmarting me.

I remember like it was last week,watching the 98 draft and waiting for lewis name. Nope. What do we get,a 6'5 undersized sg named di*kerson. and drew,and turkey.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Steve is not a 'rare" player. Certainly not the best ever pg like rudy seems to insist when he drafted steve.*
First of all, Rudy didn't draft Steve Francis.

*lebron*
Yeah, real good. Putting him in a class with allstars, when he faces HS players every week.

*Well,since everyone here and on clutchcity calls me stupid,Ill call you guys stupid right back. But atleast I have facts to back it up,like tonight when the clippers destoryed the rockets.*
Don't post stupid stuff, and you won't get called stupid. Did the Rockets look bad tonight? Of course. Do they look great in other games? Of Course.

*I remember like it was last week,watching the 98 draft and waiting for lewis name. Nope. What do we get,a 6'5 undersized sg named di*kerson. and drew,and turkey.*
He doesn't even play for the team anymore.....would you rather have Rashard Lewis or Steve Francis right now?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i think its been proven that teams that have two main men;bird/mchale,kobe/shaq,magic/kareem,hakeem/drexler..tend to do better.that being said the rockets need to focus on ming and francis being the focal points of this team.i think they were when mobley was out,i'm not sure if it will be the same with him back.the original comments on this thread about guys like thomas,norris,morris,taylor,hawkins are really a moot point because they are just role players and therefore they will probably not even factor into to the grand scheme of things there when they are going to compete for a title.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

*I can fix ......*

Why don't you mention the money?
Brian Grant, Spree and Odom are very expensive. Odom will demand 10M a year, man.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: I can fix ......*



> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Why don't you mention the money?
> Brian Grant, Spree and Odom are very expensive. Odom will demand 10M a year, man.


Because he didn't think that far into it.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

*Rudy chose Moochie&Griffin over Odom&Lewis*

Ill try to make this short even though I could go on for pages.

Quick question,do you like midget ball,or would you rather rox go big?

If you answered midget ball aka mooch/steve/cat on floor at same time,then STOP READING any further ,It will piss you off.





I hate small ball.It is badly exposed against playoff teams,especially big guards like dallas/mavs/kings.(i call the recent win against kings,lucky)

Well,whether you like "the rocketguy" or not,he is a insider and knows what happened last year. The rockets called Elgin Baylor offering Kenny T. for Odom. The clipps wanted Cuttino. The rox ended talks.

It is documented on clutchcity,that this summer,seattle offered Lewis for rice/griffin.

Rudys 4th quarter lineup is as follows most of the time>

moochie 6'0
steve 6'3
cuttino 6'4
thomas 6'7
ming 7'5


If you noticed,the rockets are undersized in 4 out of 5 positions. And no,ming cant make up for it because havent you noticed him picking up fouls because of the overall bad defense.

The lakers 4th quarter lineup is this now:

kobe 6'7
shaw 6'9
fox 6'8
horry 6'11
shaq 7'1

See the difference? The lakers are bigger in all 5 positions,(i take shaq as being bigger than ming based on strength)

The rockets will get seriously embaressed come playoff time going small But maybe thats a good thing,only then will fans get off of moochies jock.

Look at this lineup.It is not a "made up fantasy trade" like all the idiotic trade scenarios made up on cc. I have told you the 'proof' as to how these 2 trades could have happened,and carroll turned them down.

my 4th quarter lineup:

steve 6'3(thats bigger than 6'0 moochie)

odom 6'11(yes,he can play sg,thats 8 inches over steve)

shard lewis 6'10(again,thats 6 inches over cat)

thomas - stays the same as now

ming- stays the same as now

this big lineup is a better shooting team(just look at odoms % in 2001,and lewis in 2002)(odom was hurt in 02,i write that off)

Its better defense,better outside shooting,better spacing,better handles,better running,bigger,less fouls on ming,championship quality.

nuff said. Now someone go paste this on clutch,since I cant post there.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*The lakers 4th quarter lineup is this now:*
Yeah, that's REALLY worked this year

*Well,whether you like "the rocketguy" or not,he is a insider and knows what happened last year. The rockets called Elgin Baylor offering Kenny T. for Odom. The clipps wanted Cuttino. The rox ended talks.*
The fact that he is an "insider" is debatable.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Where to start......*

Shaw is 6'6"
Fox is 6'7"
Horry is 6'10"


2ndly- Its not always about heigth. AI played with a ton of heart, and stole a game away from LA. Without AI, the 6ers would have been swept. AI is a 6'0" SG, but when the game is on the line, he's dangerous as ever. 

Eric Snow, the 76ers PG, is 6'3". The 76ers found a way to win with a small backcourt. Size isnt everything.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

I have some bad news.I just found out whats going on in clippers practices(no,not smoking).Odom is dominating,,his shot is back,he can run like he was a rookie.

The two trades are water under the bridge.I like Boki ALOT as a sf instead of lewis. HOWEVER,I would DEFINATELY trade RIGHT NOW Cuttino AND Griffin for odom.

nuff said,

If eddie is religated as backup pf,then why the hell is management not tradeing a backup pf(eddie) for a lewis or odom? MAKES NO SENSE

The longer the rox hold onto eddie trying to figure out if hes good or not,the more his stock goes down. Its already lower than it was on draft night. If the rox wait til next summer to field offers for eddie,it might be to late,word will be out that he sucks.


----------



## catandkennysuck (Dec 14, 2002)

I cant believe you guys have the gall to disagree with me. Ok,not to sound trollish,but if you guys have all the answers THEN WHY ARENT THE ROX CONTENDERS

I go through this on every forum.I come up with a suggestion,only to have some "veterans of the forum" say Im wrong. Well,whats your "brilliant" idea to make rocket contenders? HUH?

1.nope,cant use a draft pick,this year goes to memphis,

2.nope,cant sign anybody,no cap room for years(wait until ming needs to be paid then youll really see no signings)

3.fire rudy? nope. Mings 'people" feel in love with rudy and thus Les will not piss them off. So for anyone here to suggest firing rudy as the "answer to our problems" then youll be dissapointed.

4.trades? nope. no one wants catos contract,or taylors,or rices,or moochie,or steves,so what are the only alternatives?

The two trades I posted were on the table.Insideres will not speak out and defend me because the rox staff blew it,so all youll here is denial on their part. "well that was never a option" is what rudy would say if you asked him if lewis was offered for griffin. Notice he dodges most of the good questions on the radio show.

Also,the reason iverson could get to finals,was because he was surrounded by good defenders. Kobe said the best defender he has ever faced was snow.

So before you "guys" or girls go about knocking my post down,do a little research first. Me,I spend about 5 hours a day for the past 2 years on hoopsworld and clutch so I know every trade proposal that has hit the media .

I cant wait till my post is proven. Just watch the next clipper/rox game and please tell me you wouldnt rather have odom over cuttino. 

Im sick of hearing "lets give griffin a few yars to develop" well you know what,mings contract is up in 3 years and I doubt the chinese will actually want to wait on griffin either. Bye ming.

Dont guys remember odoms first game ever in the nba? He was 20 and scored 30 and almost had a triple double. WHats eddies excuse? Eddie cant dribble,or shoot midjumpers well,or post up,or put a body on big pfs,or dunk one handed(he has small weak hands). Eddie looks as lost as a puppy. He has no expression and looks totallaly out of the game. Just ask "heypartner" on clutchcity and he wil back me up on why eddie sucks. Oh btw,heypartner is on the fan committee(which is who management listens to ,not posters). I notice all the "trade kenny" requests,but I have a strong feeling eddie is gone before thomas.Eddie can bring back a good quality player,no team wants kenny because of lux tax.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

He's right, you could have had him. I've been an Insider on ESPN for the last year and he's not lying. I don't remember the details but it does ring a bell.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

<strike>you're stupid... </strike>

just thought I would jump on the _"since everyone here and on clutchcity calls me stupid"_ bandwagon

:laugh:

j/k

:naughty: Thats a no no! truebluefan


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Shake it off man...think of yourself as a trailblazer. I don't agree with you, but keep posting here. What is a semi-racist by the way?

From what i have learned on forums..You have to post for a while before you can be rude and obnoxious. Get a few more posts in and then you can rip people:devil:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> 
> *I remember like it was last week,watching the 98 draft and waiting for lewis name. Nope. What do we get,a 6'5 undersized sg named di*kerson. and drew,and turkey.*
> He doesn't even play for the team anymore.....would you rather have Rashard Lewis or Steve Francis right now?




Lewis didn't do anything his rookie year,so you could have had Dickerson and Lewis and Drew.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*I wish this trade go down*

Thomas/Taylor/Nashbar for Brian Grant (rockets need to spend 18M dollars more for Grant's contract).


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*but if you guys have all the answers THEN WHY ARENT THE ROX CONTENDERS*
Usually teams that have an average age, of what, 24, aren't contenders just yet.

*I go through this on every forum.I come up with a suggestion,only to have some "veterans of the forum" say Im wrong. Well,whats your "brilliant" idea to make rocket contenders? HUH?*
We may not have all the ideas, but does that make you right in saying that we gut the team for old guys with huge contracts?



ALSO: I am merging some of these threads that are about the same things.....


----------

